# brindled horse color



## bucknercrestfarm (Jul 20, 2011)

My yearling sheeded out and not only is hes a stunning grullo tobiano with slash gene but is also brendled!!! and no i dont mean dun primative markingd hes got tiger stripes on his tobiano spots


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you have pictures?

The books "Riding Lessons" and "Flying Changes" by Sara Gruen feature a "brindled" Hanoverian with colors similar to what you describe. I had my doubts until someone mentioned that there is a horse that she based her fictional horse on.


----------



## mydakota (Jul 20, 2011)

I too would like to see pictures. 

 True brindling is pretty rare. I read an article on it in a magazine a few years back.  It said something to the effect that it is most often caused when two eggs (should have been twins) grow together into one horse in utero.  (that is VERY simplified, but it has been some time since I read the article and I don't remember a lot of the details of it).  I believe the word used was "chimera" or something like it.  That horse can actually have different sets of DNA, and it has caused some problems with registration papers in at least one instance.


----------



## equinehugger3 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would love to see pictures! Brindling is absolutely  gorgeous!


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 22, 2011)

Brindles are truly rare but are beautiful. Heres a picture on the IBHA website of one if someone never seen one before. http://www.ibha.net/colors.htm


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Aug 23, 2011)

Brindles are super rare!


----------

